# Poewrmatic Jointer sale



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

If you were in the market for a 4x6 jointer, what would be your top dollar for this Powermatic at an estate auction?

I'm somewhere between $100.00 and $10,000. Could you get me a little closer?:laugh:

I have no information at this time other than what I'm seeing in this photo. Other items at this auction look to be well cared for as seen in pictures provided by the auction company.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

That could either be a 6" or an 8" jointer.
If a 6", I can tell you I picked up a 6" Powermatic from craigslist early spring for $400.

An 8" jointer is going to only be 240 volts. It will not be able to be wired for 120 volts.

it definitely will not be a 4" jointer. why you say "4x6"?

It is an older model - the color tells us that.

I'm going to look at the picture again and see if I see anything else.
A model number would be very helpful.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Powermatic Jointer*

The auction bill has it listed as a 6" with a 4' bed. I was trying to indicate voltage by looking at the power cord but that's unreliable at best. I may be able to contact the auction company and get the voltage question answered.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> The auction bill has it listed as a 6" with a 4' bed. I was trying to indicate voltage by looking at the power cord but that's unreliable at best. I may be able to contact the auction company and get the voltage question answered.


OK. 4' bed = 48". A really nice long bed. My jointer is 42 1/2".
A 6" jointer can be wired either 120 or 240 so that is not a problem at all.
Only if they list it as a 6" when it is really an 8" would the voltage for the motor be a problem.

The model number should be on the front center plate which is visible in the photo.

If the jointer was not involved in production work, the cutter head's bearing should still be good.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a 6"one on my Craigslist now for $250, its a Powermatic 053.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

And if you go by the plug in the picture, it looks to me to be wired as 240 volts (prongs flat acrossed). That's not a bad thing in my thinking. It pulls half the amperage that way.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> And if you go by the plug in the picture, it looks to me to be wired as 240 volts (prongs flat acrossed). That's not a bad thing in my thinking. It pulls half the amperage that way.


The plate will tell whether it can be wired for 120/240.
If you have 240v available in your shop, it is a non-issue of course.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd Mike's post BUT having it wired for 220 is Not a good thing..
Most don't have more than one 220 outlet the norm if that..( in the home shop).
It's true it will pull less power in the 220 mode but if you don't have the outlets it's a real PITA to use the tool..

==



MAFoElffen said:


> And if you go by the plug in the picture, it looks to me to be wired as 240 volts (prongs flat acrossed). That's not a bad thing in my thinking. It pulls half the amperage that way.


----------

